# HUVr (floating skateboard) - Possible fake



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2014)

http://huvrtech.com/
















I did however notice this crane looking thing in the video:


----------



## erocker (Mar 4, 2014)

Considering everyone in the video is an "actor", no. Plus, no.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2014)

erocker said:


> Considering everyone in the video is an "actor", no. Plus, no.



I agree, 100% fake. I don't understand however how they can legitimately say it is 100% real in their facebook post unless they want to get *absolutely ravaged anally by the community*.


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 4, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I agree, 100% fake. I don't understand however how they can legitimately say it is 100% real in their facebook post unless they want to get *absolutely ravaged anally by the community*.



But they went to MIT.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2014)

I want to believe!


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sweet!!!

This will go great with my self tying shoes

Nike to unveil 'Back to the Future' self-tying power laces in 2015


----------



## Vario (Mar 5, 2014)

fake as hell


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 9, 2014)

And people actually believed it. Are people really not bright enough to realize you'd have to defy gravity to make it work and if we could do that, wouldn't someone from the actual scientific bunch released this info to the press? I mean, defying gravity laws using a machine would be the most important breakthrough in human history. It would be massive.


----------



## Vario (Mar 10, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> And people actually believed it. Are people really not bright enough to realize you'd have to defy gravity to make it work and if we could do that, wouldn't someone from the actual scientific bunch released this info to the press? I mean, defying gravity laws using a machine would be the most important breakthrough in human history. It would be massive.


The power requirement would be massive.  We don't have that technology yet to safely generate/store enough power to lift a human body with a small object let alone the technology of how it lifts it.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 10, 2014)

Fake for now at least although i do see it possible at some point but even if it was it would cost to much anyways.. To think we can make magnets or some thing like that cost effective never mind a power source to hold some one that fits in a such a small space..  O please, he got bored as no one wants the burned out actor.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 10, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I want to believe!



me too


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it April 1st already?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Is it April 1st already?


 
It's more than likely an ad campaign for the re-release/new Back to the Future film that is forecast for December (hence the date on the website)


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2014)

The web is responsible for some seriously fluffy shit.

It's more amusing to think that if somebody cracked anti gravity the first thing you'd do is build a 'skateboard'.



RCoon said:


> It's more than likely an ad campaign for the re-release/new Back to the Future film that is forecast for December (hence the date on the website)



Heresy.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 10, 2014)

but but but , Tony Hawk was there.?.?.?.?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 10, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> It's more amusing to think that if somebody cracked anti gravity the first thing you'd do is build a 'skateboard'.



The first use for a nuclear reaction was to kill hundreds of thousands of people. I'd rather they made a skateboard than a weapon.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 10, 2014)

That's because building a nuke is much easier than building a nuclear power plant. One thing is uncontrolled detonationa nd another a controlled containment of radioactive material used to generate energy. That's why nuke came first and nuclear generated electricity second...


----------



## Steevo (Mar 10, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> That's because building a nuke is much easier than building a nuclear power plant. One thing is uncontrolled detonationa nd another a controlled containment of radioactive material used to generate energy. That's why nuke came first and nuclear generated electricity second...




Breeder reactors were built to enrich material that was then extracted for use in weapons. The breeder reactors made electricity but that was not their primary goal, and it was never followed up with. LWR designs were used due to idiots with no concept of future developments and needs. 

The US and world need nuclear power, our current 75-80% reliance on coal, and the 10% of the "green" power comes from nuclear energy. Solar and wind energies are a pipe dream at this point, they have to be heavily subsidized, and rely on huge natural gas turbine backups.


----------

